# Vote Please: Ordered some Wee Foal tests for my new girls.



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Mar 27, 2020)

These girls, especially the black tobiano have me questioning their celibacy prior to my acquisition of them so I’ve ordered the three pack of Wee Foal tests. They came originally, at least as far as I know, from a sale in Tennessee, purchased along with 18 colts of varying ages and brought to California and resold. I took the only three mares in the group and my friend took an 18 year old tiny stud to be her pet. I feel like the black (5 yr old) definitely is possibly in foal and pretty far along and I get inklings that maybe the white (4 yr old) could be as well. I will retest at a later date if any show up as negative since they were in a corral with 18 colts for a week before I got them. so I took a shot of the black mares udder at this point so I can compare any possible progression. Haven’t checked the white mares udder just yet. I’ll keep you posted once I get the results from the Wee Foal tests.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Mar 28, 2020)

Can you take pictures of your girls from the butt forward? You almost got the right angle with the bottom right picture. The girl on the top right almost looks like she's dropped! But I know she's just been rescued too and may need worming.


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Mar 28, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Can you take pictures of your girls from the butt forward? You almost got the right angle with the bottom right picture. The girl on the top right almost looks like she's dropped! But I know she's just been rescued too and may need worming.


I will go take some. I dewormed them with Panacur on the 21st of this month, so one week ago.


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok here are more pics. God I can’t wait til it warms up so I can bathe and clip. Poor Blush (white mare) looks like a moth has been chewing on her.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh my...this a hard call.... They don't look late pregnant...and the 4 yr old may be a maiden, so she wouldn't show very quickly either.... When they are eating (especially grain) put your hand down their sides and you might feel some movement. 
Let us know what the tests say.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2020)

I agree this is a hard one. The tobiano looks possibly pregnant but it is hard to tell. Keep us posted on the progress of them.


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Mar 30, 2020)

Test results!
Black mare looks like a positive and white mare a negative.

So I dried two water bottles that have large openings, went out to their pen with my reach grabber LOL. I took a chair and sat down at the edge of the area with shavings, within two minutes my black mare walked over and peed and I caught it in her bottle. Got it closed up and the other bottle ready and in a few more minutes the white mare walked over and I caught hers too LOL. I was on the phone with my friend who couldn't believe what just happened LOL. 

So ran the tests, ended up having to add a drop of water like the test said you could as it was not soaking in after even a few minutes, the black mare showed a quick positive and the white mare showed a negative result. I have a third test that I will keep on hand if I feel I need to rerun the test on the white mare if she has any changes.


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Apr 18, 2020)

Vet was finally able to come out today to check my new mare, Bisous, the black mare is definitely pregnant, he only palpated, did not ultrasound but head was to the rear and he said baby was far along, one month more, maybe two, so she is close as I suspected so will be keeping an eye on her bag for changes. Instead of palpating the smaller white mare whose wee foal test was negative I am just going to start teasing her to see if she comes in or not and if she doesn't I will redo the wee foal test maybe in another month if she's not changing shape at all. 

Other than that they are all doing well, Bisous, Bellini and Blush are big time cookie monsters!!


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Jul 15, 2020)

Bisous, one of the three mini mares we "rescued" in March, foaled a gorgeous filly this morning at 1:55am, she was up in 20 minutes and was nursing within the hour and mom had cleaned out. She is marked almost exactly like momma and is looking like she is a silver bay, she has beautiful brown tone to her and her mane is chocolate, no black hairs, tail is also chocolate with lots of cream hairs in it. She is beautiful and so sweet and her mom, although very protective is being great about letting baby get to know us and be handled. Vet check later this afternoon, but all is looking glorious so far! Now for a name!!


----------



## Taz (Jul 15, 2020)

Congratulations!! She's beautiful!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 15, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jodie (Jul 16, 2020)

What a little darling! Congratulations


----------

